# Cat Acne



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Just noticed a red spot of Ance on my cats chin, usually it just looks like little flaky bits so I leave it alone. This time seems a bit worse, does anybody know of anything I can do to help it go away faster?


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I got a cream from the vet, but I've forgotten what it is.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

For a one time flare up just let it heals on its own or else get cream from the vet. 

If the problem keeps coming back, the acne is possibly a side effect of some other issue. One of my cats was allergic to all sorts of things: wool, pollen, dogs, corn, fish, etc. His allergies manifested as itchy greasy skin and, yes, acne. We didn't have dogs at the time, so owning a cat that was allergic to dogs was merely amusing. We replaced our wool rugs with synthetics and put him on a special diet. I've heard some cats improve when switched away from plastic bowls. We had always used glass bowls, so I never tried that experiment.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I just got a new plastic bowl , 90% sure thats the issue. I've noticed the acne three times in his life time, and it always goes away. This time, the bumps are open and look a bit red. Nothing I am alarmed about,and it looks better now than when I posted this.. I am wondering if other than getting rid of the bowl, if there is anything I can put on it?


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I had a cat with acne although it wasn’t a terrible case and he didn’t have a bunch of allergies. He went through a season of acne then it never came back. Yes, definitely plastic bowls aren’t the best as they can harbor bacteria. We just used warm compresses and diluted apple cider vinegar. It’s been awhile so don’t remember dilution ratio. I’m sure you could look it up online. If these measures don’t work I’m sure the vet can prescribe something. Perhaps just a simple antibacterial wash or ointment of some sort.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't use a plastic bowl use ceramic, glass or metal and the acne should clear up
I use ramekins or custard bowls to feed my crew, cheaper than buying pet bowls and a decent size for the littles and cats


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hypercal ointment (Hypericum and Calendula) worked for Tilly-cat.


----------



## DickLeon (Aug 27, 2020)

Ava. said:


> Just noticed a red spot of Ance on my cats chin, usually it just looks like little flaky bits so I leave it alone. This time seems a bit worse, does anybody know of anything I can do to help it go away faster?


Have you tried rubbing some aloe vera gel on that red spot? Actually it worked for my cat, a couple of months ago she had rashes and a small bump spread all over her belly, but before taking my suggestion better check with your vet once, if you have one; if not, you can find one online - greatvet, vetstreet, etc. I used some aloe vera gel to soothe it and then a medicine the vet prescribed - an anti-inflammatory drug - that helped reduce the pain and some zymox topical cream.
Hope that helps!


----------

